# New bunk carpet......WTF?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So I just got this new trailer and yesterday morning we swapped my boat to it, I drive it on to the trailer and it didn't go far, my old bunks covered in indoor outdoor carpet slid right up. Then I star winching it up and holy crap it was hard. I used all of arms power to crank it up where I needed it.
Then we go to launch at Williams park and I had to practically dunk the whole trailer and push it 3/4 the way off to get the boat free.

I know that the marine bunk carpet is supposed to help keep things in place, but I didn't know it did it to this extreme. I'm toying with the idea of rebuilding my bunks with indoor/outdoor carpet from home depot like I did my last 2 sets. either that Or soak them with silicone spray or something. I want the carpet to do it's job, but I'd like it to be easier to launch and retrieve.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Heck of a lot cheaper than any spray or polymer slick... 

And the existing carpet will work just fine,
rub the wax in the next time the boat's off the trailer.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

hmmm, where would one purchase this miracle product?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Canning section of the grocery store.
Non-toxic, food quality paraffin wax.
I found it at the local Wynn-Dixie.



> Daytona Kemo in the How To section said:
> 
> Then the new bunks had to be waxed. When Brett first told me this,
> I thought he had a screw loose, but I depended on his experience.
> ...


Then there's a bunch of pictures and nuts and bolts
and reloading the hull on the trailer....and finally




> Took it to the Tomoka Basin to see how it worked.
> I backed it down to the water and disconnected the hook from the winch.
> It slid down into the water like I had greased those bunks with gull poop.
> Retrieving it was just as easy. I lined her up and tugged on the bow line
> and it slid up the bunks with almost no effort.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I took Brett's recommendation and it works wonders, very easy to load and unload now. Publix does not carry the wax or I'm just half blind, I found it at Wynn Dixie also.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

can one expect the carpet to last longer by using this wax you boys speak of ?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Wax cuts friction.
Less friction means less wear and tear on the carpet.
The wax also penetrates the carpet and the carpet backing
thereby slowing deterioration of the fibers, resulting in longer usable lifespan.


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*firecat*
What Gramps said X2. 
When I extended and recovered my bunks, the boat was a bear to get on and off the trailer. I used the wax as Brett recommended, and it's much better now. If it ever warms up here and the Sun comes out again, I'll put the boat in the water and re-wax the carpet so it should work even better.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought some wax today from walmart, I'll probably use it next monday when I hope to hit FT D


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Is the wax better than "Liquid Rollers"?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Let me put it this way...

Failure to keep a safety chain on the bow eye
while backing the trailer down the ramp,
will result in a premature launch onto the ramp surface.

                                     

Wax is also a heck of a lot safer than Liquid Rollers!

Read the warnings on the MSDS sheet... 

http://www.crcindustries.com/faxdocs/msds/66810.pdf


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

it also resulted in me hugging my bow as the boat slipped off into the water before I could jump on it


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What? No dockline attached to the bow cleat before launching?

Bad firecat! No donut!  ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> it also resulted in me hugging my bow as the boat slipped off into the water before I could jump on it


i've done that ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey I did have a bow line, I just wasn't holding it cause I'd gotten used to using all my might to push my skiff off the new carpet. I leaned on it to get my balance and the boat went shooting off the slicked trailer and I went flying throught the air and grabbed the bow, but missed the line. So I hugged the bow as my skiff slowly dragged me into the water.


----------



## Lowroad (Jun 7, 2007)

Plain old silicone spray works well, 1 coat lasts a season.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Checked the MSDS on the food grade silicon spray

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/msds/148LUBRIQUIK.pdf

again, I'll stick with canning wax... 

All of the spray lubes are fairly toxic,
either because of the propellant,
or the lubricant's chemical components.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

I just use a bar of bathroom soap....I like Irish Spring...leaves my trailer smelling of springtime.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

PAM


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Holy Crap ! PAM is DEADLY !!! Noy sure why ... Don't Breath the Chit ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> PAM is DEADLY


Only when she's carrying her Glock... 

Actually not too bad according to the MSDS

Canola oil, ethanol, nitrous oxide

http://www.gjfood.com/pdf/msds/22_113920.pdf


----------

